# Help me identify this snail baby (ramshorn?)



## maboleth (16 Mar 2017)

In reality this snail is only 3mm long. It looks to me like ramshorn, but has some spots like a bladder snail? It's the same snail on both images, but different angles.

If it is indeed ramshorn, is it red ramshorn snail or something else? I thought about keeping it in my main tank.


----------



## Gill (17 Mar 2017)

Yep Brown Leopard Ramshorn. Keep and breed and then you can sell them on. There are more colours being bread with the Leopard spotting now. the brown look the best though IMHO so far.


----------



## Gill (17 Mar 2017)

I have Blue Leopard, Pink Galaxy, Red/Pink, Standard Wild brown, Brown Leopard, Blue and Gold. Looking to find some Gold Galaxy ones.


----------



## maboleth (17 Mar 2017)

Oh! I'd love to have Pink & Red Galaxy ones. :O They are so rare where I live.


----------



## louis_last (18 Mar 2017)

I have red ramshorns and initially all the offspring were red however after some time brown spotted ones exactly like this started to appear. I assume it must be some combination of rare recessive genes that produces them as only a tiny proportion of all the offspring show this pattern.


----------



## maboleth (20 Mar 2017)

It's a pity if that colorful gene is not as dominant as it should be.

By the way, these little guys ate cyano from the rock I put in the jar in no time. Together with MTS they cleaned the rock entirely from cyano, diatoms and some kind of black slime that looked like BBA.


----------



## louis_last (25 Mar 2017)

I've read a lot about ramshorns eating cyano, it's actually why I got them, but mine don't seem to touch it although I don't doubt for a second that they can/will based on the number of reports I've seen of exactly that.
I've been assuming that they only do so as a last resort when NO other algae is available to them but I also saw a thread on a snail specific forum where someone who seemed to know their stuff said there are actually two different species of ramshorn/red ramshorn that are almost indistinguishable and only one of them eats cyano. 
Either way, make sure you keep a breeding population of yours that do eat it.


----------



## maboleth (25 Mar 2017)

Well these guys on the photo above do eat cyano. How much and how often I cannot say. I tested it in a jar, so it was a confined space without other food except that rock with algae.


----------

